# Nvidia GFE - Autotuning



## sentinel1 (22. Oktober 2020)

Die aktuelle Nvidia GFE https://www.nvidia.com/de-de/geforce/geforce-experience/ ermöglicht Autotuning, ähnlich wie der Msi Afterburner, nur halt automatisch.

Ich finde es ist eine nützliche Funktion, mit mehr Leistungspotential.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nachtrag: Bei Zeiten werde ich dieses Nvidia Autotuning gegen mein ausgelotetes MSI Ab Profil für F@h antreten lassen .

Nachtrag 2:
Zitat: 


> *Neuer Performance-Panel und automatische GPU-Optimierung mit nur einem Klick*
> 
> 
> Mit der Betaversion von GeForce Experience 3.20.5 wird nun ein neues „Performance-Panel“ hinzugefügt, mit dem du deinen Grafikprozessor mit nur einem Klick überwachen und optimieren kannst. Für Desktop-Grafikprozessoren der RTX 30er- und RTX 20er-Serie gibt es einen neuen automatischen Tuner, der mithilfe eines fortschrittlichen Scanningalgorithmus die besten Übertaktungseinstellungen findet und dein GPU-Tuning-Profil für dich verwaltet. Erhalte Zugriff auf dieses Panel, indem du [ALT+Z] drückst und auf die Kachel „Performance“ klickst. Klicke auf „Einstellungen“ > „Experimentelle Funktionen erlauben“, um diese Beta-Funktion zu aktivieren.



Quelle: https://www.nvidia.com/de-de/geforce/geforce-experience/download/


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Oktober 2020)

Kannte ich noch nicht.


sentinel1 schrieb:


> nur halt automatisch


Wieso, beim MSI Afterburner geht es doch auch automatisch, du meinst damit wohl nur den Curve Editor, aber es gibt darin auch den OC Scanner.


----------



## sentinel1 (22. Oktober 2020)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Wieso, beim MSI Afterburner geht es doch auch automatisch, du meinst damit wohl nur den Curve Editor, aber es gibt darin auch den OC Scanner.


Stimmt, der OC Scanner ist wohl recht allgemein und hat bei F@h bei meiner RTX 2080 versagt.

Das Nvidia Autotuning scheint auf das jeweilige Anwendungsscenario/ Spiel zugeschnitten zu sein.

Ich kannte es ebenfalls noch nicht, eventuell habe ich es bisher aber auch übersehen?

Hoffentlich hält es auch im Linux - Treiber Einzug .

Etwas mehr Fan:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RtZk (23. Oktober 2020)

@sentinel1 Wo findest du diese Kategorie in GeForce Experience?


----------



## sentinel1 (23. Oktober 2020)

GFE muss bei der Treiberinstallation aktiviert werden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RtZk (23. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe es mal selbst ausprobiert, da spuckt ja selbst der OC Scanner wesentlich höhere Zahlen aus. 
Ich sehe nicht wirklich irgendeinen Sinn hinter diesem "Feature".


----------



## HisN (23. Oktober 2020)

Das Ding knallt mir 1,1V auf die Karte beim zocken. Dabei klebe ich doch sowieso die ganze Zeit im Powertarget.
Was soll das?


----------



## sentinel1 (24. Oktober 2020)

@HisN

Ist max. Spannung eingestellt? z.B.: 70%     Standard 0 = ist wohl unbegrenzt


----------



## HisN (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab einfach mal das Autotuning angeschaltet^^


----------

